# New Member - - -



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wanna say hi to all members. New to this board..not the board game. I've noticed there's a few people I trust from other boards here, so I figured good for them gooses.., good for me as well. As soon as I can PM, I'll say whats up to ya's!! How many posts to pm here??


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Mar 13, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Just wanna say hi to all members. New to this board..not the board game. I've noticed there's a few people I trust from other boards here, so I figured good for them gooses.., good for me as well. As soon as I can PM, I'll say whats up to ya's!! How many posts to pm here??


Hey BadGas, Welcome to the forums.You need ten posts....There is a thread were you can just post whatever to get your post count up....


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2014)

ashoprep1 said:


> Welcome





sneedham said:


> Hey BadGas, Welcome to the forums.You need ten posts....There is a thread were you can just post whatever to get your post count up....



Thanks fellas


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey thanks for the warm welcome bros!!!


----------



## imthat1guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome man


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## duper (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Thornton (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------

